# WTB: 20" Model 3 Grey OEM Performance Wheels (with tires is fine too)



## acj21 (Sep 11, 2018)

Looking for these wheels asap. Chicago preferred but am willing to have shipped if need be.

Preferably looking for the full set inclusive of tires, tpm, lugs, and center cap. Only looking for the factory grey ones please.


----------



## Demetri (Nov 22, 2017)

Have you found a set? I placed my order for a M3P and would be looking to sell the stock wheel and tire setup as soon as I take delivery. Let me know if that might work for you.


----------

